# Store Closing Sale-RM Rafts/ Colorado Raft Supply



## RMrafts

RM Rafts Store is closing it’s doors. We have decided to focus our business on manufacturing a great quality boat and are moving to Salt Lake City Utah! We are having a HUGE store closing sale Saturday and Sunday September 17th &18th. Give us a call today or swing by over the weekend and pick up one hell of a deal on a new/used boat, raft/ cataraft package, oars, coolers, accessories, or anything else you’re looking for. The store is stocked and needs to be emptied ASAP. Discounts are as follows:​ ​ Boats in Stock: up to 50% off​ Frames up to *40%* off​ Splash Gear: up to *50%* off​ Paco Pads *30%* off​ Dry bags, Throw Bags and all Accessories up to *50%* off​ Coolers *30%* off​ Pumps *50%* off​ 
719-597-5730​ 3733 E. Saint Vrain Street​ Colorado Springs, CO 80909​ www.rmrafts.com


----------



## Brotorboat

Wait a minute...your closing the Crested Butte store or Colorado Springs??


----------



## zman1010

@mattywp
The Colorado Springs store.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Is the sale in person only?


----------



## Milquetoast

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Is the sale in person only?


 No, I called in and they are getting me a great deal on a cooler and shipping it Monday.


----------



## RobK

RM rafts store closing is a great chance to get awesome deals on stuff you want/need. Just purchased a raft, wet-suits, pfd's etc from them...everything was almost half off! Just can't beat that kind of deal in today's crappy economy. Sale is Today and Tomorrow at the store, and if you can't make it to the store than call them up, or email [email protected] rmrafts.com and speak with Joe Kallis, he is the GM and was great to deal with. they will ship it to you on Monday....Rm Rafts 
Thanks Joe for some great deals, and letting me move up to a Self Bailer. (Anyone want a 13 foot Riken about 20 years old and beat to hell?..The floor is pretty tore up...Damn James River Rocks) and good luck with your new store.


----------



## 68sting

I've bought a ton of stuff in the last few days from them. To good of deals to pass up.


----------



## Kendi

Wait! Is there a listing of what is still left? Damn it I just logged on tonight and probably missed some good stuff!


----------



## RobK

just call them up or e-mail , they will let you know what they have...they had to get rid of everything...so should have stuff


----------



## slavetotheflyrod

What prompted the move, Joe?

Sad to see you guys go, but hopefully the move will pay off for you guys. 

Best of luck gents.


----------



## zman1010

RM Rafts has even more great deals posted at their website! You just have to give them a call or e-mail them your wish list and they'll hook you up!


----------



## Whoapiglet

yeah just got my new frame and other parts from Joe today- Cool fella, and great deals. if you need anything give him a ring. you wont find it cheaper anywhere- even used. 

Ed


----------

